# NJ any gto meets coming up?



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

just wondering. havent been to any. and would like to talk to some gto owners since i dont run into many often


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> just wondering. havent been to any. and would like to talk to some gto owners since i dont run into many often


Big azz one coming up on April 6th in New Brunswick.
Read about it here:

LS1GTO.com Forums - GTO G.O.N.E MEET & CAR SHOW @ On The Border APRIL 6th.....

There will probably be a bunch of us coming up from S Central Pa.

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Big azz one coming up on April 6th in New Brunswick.
> Read about it here:
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - GTO G.O.N.E MEET & CAR SHOW @ On The Border APRIL 6th.....
> ...


Along with a bunch from CCGTO... Contact Bruce (jetnitro) on ls1 to add you to the list or just show up day of.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Along with a bunch from CCGTO... Contact Bruce (jetnitro) on ls1 to add you to the list or just show up day of.


Hey Red,
Yea, I'm trying to find out right now who in our area is interested in going, then I'm gonna send the list in. Sounds like it's gonna be a blast!

Russ


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

i live less than 5 mins away so il be there. im looking forward to it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll have to check and see what I'm working. It is a little ride for me. It sounds cool!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Red,
> Yea, I'm trying to find out right now who in our area is interested in going, then I'm gonna send the list in. Sounds like it's gonna be a blast!
> 
> Russ


Russ,
Sounds great! I went up with 7 goats last Sept and had a blast.



NJgoat said:


> I'll have to check and see what I'm working. It is a little ride for me. It sounds cool!


NJ,
In Sept we did a roll stop at Delaware House and picked up 1 addition to the 6 MD goats... then stopped at the overlook on 295 near Bordentown to hook up with 5 south Jersey goats for the final leg up. As the date approaches let me know if you can make it and we can coordinate same.

Red.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Russ,
> Sounds great! I went up with 7 goats last Sept and had a blast.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that sounds awesome. It looks like im off, i start the next morning daywork at 6am. It looks like I'm in. Especially if ya'll do a roll stop.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

They are also setting up a big GTO vs Corvette challenge at Atco on 3/9.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Dude, that sounds awesome. It looks like im off, i start the next morning daywork at 6am. It looks like I'm in. Especially if ya'll do a roll stop.


bump... about a month away. 

NJ,
Trying to coordinate a location/time to herd up on April 6th. Hoping to roll out from MD rest area at 0730 with CCGTO herd and be up at the DMB about 0815.... could meet up at the 1st rest area on 295 (just past the Deepwater exit for Hawks Bridge Rd)? If time is pressed we can do a roll thru... as the date gets closer I'll PM you my cell phone number for a morning of update.

Russ,
I read Hank intended to go thru MD to herd up with CCGTO, which adds a ton of miles and time to the trip from York. Not sure if your onbd with that plan, I figured SVGTO would be driving thru the city of brotherly love using 30-76-276 into Jersey and 130 to 295 to US 1? If that's your course we could herd up on 295 just north of Bordentown at an easy off/on scenic overlook for the Delaware River about 0915. The scenic turn off is a mile or so up 295 from the entrance when you get on from 130. Warning, 276 doesn't have an exit for 295.. if you miss the exit for 130 (which will take you to 295) your dumped onto the NJTP.

Red.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> bump... about a month away.
> 
> NJ,
> Trying to coordinate a location/time to herd up on April 6th. Hoping to roll out from MD rest area at 0730 with CCGTO herd and be up at the DMB about 0815.... could meet up at the 1st rest area on 295 (just past the Deepwater exit for Hawks Bridge Rd)? If time is pressed we can do a roll thru... as the date gets closer I'll PM you my cell phone number for a morning of update.
> ...



Sounds good with me!!! The Deepwater rest area is only fifteen minutes from where I live. My brother lives in Carneys Point. Yea just PM me your cell and that will be fine. I'll send you mine as well. Thanks Looking forward to it. Hopefully I'll have my ride fixed by then.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> bump... about a month away.
> 
> NJ,
> Trying to coordinate a location/time to herd up on April 6th. Hoping to roll out from MD rest area at 0730 with CCGTO herd and be up at the DMB about 0815.... could meet up at the 1st rest area on 295 (just past the Deepwater exit for Hawks Bridge Rd)? If time is pressed we can do a roll thru... as the date gets closer I'll PM you my cell phone number for a morning of update.
> ...



Red, I gave you a private message with my cell number. Let me know if your coming through my area on April 6th.

Thanks,

Chris NJgoat


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Red, I gave you a private message with my cell number. Let me know if your coming through my area on April 6th.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris NJgoat


Chris,
PM replied to with info requested.... sorry for the delay. See ya on the 6th!
Red.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Red,
Those of us coming from SVGTO will be taking the Pa Turnpike to the NJ Turnpike. I think that is NJ Exit 6.
What time you think you'll be rolling past there? Would love to connect the caboose to your GTO train!

Russ


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Red,
> Those of us coming from SVGTO will be taking the Pa Turnpike to the NJ Turnpike. I think that is NJ Exit 6.
> What time you think you'll be rolling past there? Would love to connect the caboose to your GTO train!
> 
> Russ


Russ,
CCGTO (15 to 20 in the herd) will be running up I295 which runs parallel to the NJTP. It would be great to link up with SVGTO on 295 just north of Bordentown in a scenic overlook for the Delaware River. For that to happen, you would have to exit the NJTP extension from the Penn Pike at NJ Route 130 (its the only exit between PATP and NJTP, there is no direct exit onto 295 from the NJTP extension). Take 130 a few miles north toward Bordentown and jump on I295 just outside of Btown. The overlook parking lot is a mile or so up from the Btown entrance ramp onto I295 after you pass over a bridge that spans a tributary into the "D"river. In map mode the link below doesn't show it, but switch view to satellite and zoom down its plain as day with the walkway between parking lots crossing the road.

Link to Google map for the route deviation from using NJ Turnpike....
bordentown, nj - Google Maps

I'll PM you my cell number, send me yours... off the cuff (we can tighten this up later) I'd say a target meeting time would be 0900 cause were shooting to roll into the show by 0930. Also, how many SVGTO's? I know Pat or Zach will be asking jetnitro to reserve a block of spots for our groups arrival.

Red.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Russ,
> CCGTO (15 to 20 in the herd) will be running up I295 which runs parallel to the NJTP. It would be great to link up with SVGTO on 295 just north of Bordentown in a scenic overlook for the Delaware River. For that to happen, you would have to exit the NJTP extension from the Penn Pike at NJ Route 130 (its the only exit between PATP and NJTP, there is no direct exit onto 295 from the NJTP extension). Take 130 a few miles north toward Bordentown and jump on I295 just outside of Btown. The overlook parking lot is a mile or so up from the Btown entrance ramp onto I295 after you pass over a bridge that spans a tributary into the "D"river. In map mode the link below doesn't show it, but switch view to satellite and zoom down its plain as day with the walkway between parking lots crossing the road.
> 
> Link to Google map for the route deviation from using NJ Turnpike....
> ...


Sent you a PM. Yea, I see it on the SAT image. Looks like a great place to meet up.

Russ


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

Well hey i live about 5 mins from the meet. Since all you guys are coming from far and its not often i get to cruise with a bunch of goats il meet somewhere down south to cruise up why now


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Chris,
> PM replied to with info requested.... sorry for the delay. See ya on the 6th!
> Red.



Hey Red, I havent read your PM yet. I spoke to Bruce the guy that is puttin' on the event. He has me listed with your club but did not put down what state Im from. He told me that he videos the clubs making their arrival off of the highway. He told me that if guys want t-shirts to post what size color etc. and he will make sure we get them. He said they were I believe $15. come in pink, black, white, and I forget the rest. (kids screamin' in background at time.) Every club will be parked together and explained that each clube will be judged in categories of Stock, Slightly modified, heavily modified. Prize for best overall club, etc. He stated so far their is like roughly 120 something New Gen. GTO's coming alone. He just wanted me to pass this along.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> Well hey i live about 5 mins from the meet. Since all you guys are coming from far and its not often i get to cruise with a bunch of goats il meet somewhere down south to cruise up why now


Hey... no problem with having another goat join the herd for the run up to the show. Plan on meeting at the 295 overlook north of Bordentown about 0900 on 4/6. 

Have you PM'ed jetnitro on ls1gto advising him your attending yet so he can put you on the list?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Hey Red, I havent read your PM yet. I spoke to Bruce the guy that is puttin' on the event. He has me listed with your club but did not put down what state Im from. He told me that he videos the clubs making their arrival off of the highway. He told me that if guys want t-shirts to post what size color etc. and he will make sure we get them. He said they were I believe $15. come in pink, black, white, and I forget the rest. (kids screamin' in background at time.) Every club will be parked together and explained that each clube will be judged in categories of Stock, Slightly modified, heavily modified. Prize for best overall club, etc. He stated so far their is like roughly 120 something New Gen. GTO's coming alone. He just wanted me to pass this along.


Chris,
I PM'ed Bruce on ls1 telling him you would be rolling up with CCGTO and he responded with the info about the awards, etc. Glad to read you contacted him directly. This will be a blast! The next one he is doing will be at Atco for new gen GTO's only and is a show, swap meet, dyno and racing.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Chris,
> I PM'ed Bruce on ls1 telling him you would be rolling up with CCGTO and he responded with the info about the awards, etc. Glad to read you contacted him directly. This will be a blast! The next one he is doing will be at Atco for new gen GTO's only and is a show, swap meet, dyno and racing.


Yea, I already checked that one. I am working midnights. I may take the day off however! I'll see how the CCGTO's treat me first!:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe I'll be your first NJ member, it would be one way to put more miles on the goat. 1,265 miles.


----------

